# Toll Roads in Spain



## mas (Feb 22, 2010)

I will be flying into Malaga in June and have a car rental through 'Do You Spain?'.  
It looks like the main road to Estepona is a toll road(I'm staying at the Marriott Andaluza resort).  I have a few questions for those who have used this route:  What is the approx. toll amount?  I'm assuming you need Euros for the toll, can you pay the total toll when you exit the toll road, or do they have toll booths every so often?  Can you use a credit card?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 22, 2010)

All good questions. Last year in Portugal, there was one large toll plaza where we left Lisbon to pick up a ticket (be sure and get the ticket or you pay maximum toll) and then smaller automated toll gates at the exits and a major toll plaza at the end when it joined the E/W highway across the Alarve. We paid cash (Euros are the coin of the realm thereabouts) There were ATMs in the service plazas in case you are in need.

Sorry my info is in the wrong country. You might try emailing the car hire outfit for specifics. Or  look through a guidebook at the bookstore. 

We are looking forward to seeing you in Barcelona on about the 12th.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Conan (Feb 22, 2010)

The toll road is about 10 euros from Malaga to Estepona.  I'm pretty sure they take credit cards - - you never know for sure where your card will work, though, because most European credit cards have a smart chip embedded that American cards generally lack.

Don't miss the seafood restaurant La Escollera in Estepona, on the commercial fishing end of the port (about 100 meters east of the port's tourist strip).  It's a nondescript building in the area behind the gated parking area for commercial vehicles.  Amazing fish selections!


> *La Escollera, Estepona *   Pick your way through nets and upturned boats to La Escollera,  Estepona’s  juiciest secret. Pass on the strip lighting and shiny tiles of the  functional dining room, and head outside to a shaded terrace,  overlooking  the docks, where portions arrive fisherman-sized. Come hungry to tackle a   towering heap of navajas (razor clams), a glistening pile of sardines  and a  golden mountain of calamari. Mains from £6 (Puerto Pesquero de Estepona;  00  34 952 806354).
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/tr...le4257610.ece?print=yes&randnum=1151003209000


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 23, 2010)

We drove the toll road frequently last May.  They do take US credit cards w/ or w/out a chip.  I was reminded of the Orlando area, with toll booths seeming to pop up every few miles!  

Actually, it's not as bad as Orlando, but the amount due at each toll booth is not signed so it's somewhat of a surprise at each one as to what you have to pay.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 23, 2010)

We were there last fall and did *lots *of sightseeing all over the area. When we flew through our first 100e, we got sick of paying tolls and tried other routes (it was very handy to have a GPS with us) to get around. If we were in a hurry, we took the main toll road because it always had less traffic. Otherwise, we enjoyed exploring on the "free" roads through the towns. It was definitely slower going, though.


----------



## mas (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info.  Thanks Conan for the heads up on the seafood place--will definitely check it out.


----------



## IanMcM (Feb 25, 2010)

Recently returned from Playa Andaluza.  As far as I remember there are about 3 toll booths on the motor-way from Malaga to Estepona.  Most expensive was 3.75 euros and the others about 1.75 euros.   Prices not displayed from a distance but usually shown on the window of the kiosk or below the red/green lights for the barrier.

Don't forget roads can have more than one number -the motorway is designated both as AP7 and E15    and the more coastal A7 masquerades as the 340.  And sometimes the AP7 and the A7 have merged and you haven't realised.   And a map doesn't always help since there are a lot of roadworks going on along the A7/340.

To go to Playa Andaluza probably best to come off the motor-way at the sign for San Pedro de Alcantara and follow signs for Estepona.   When you get onto the dual carriage-way after a few kilometres  you will spot a very high up sign in purple for Play Andaluza on the left , just before the Crowne Plaza Hotel......but you cannot turn left into it as the barrier in the middle of the road is unbroken.    You will have to drive on for another 1-2 kilometres or so to the next Cambio de Sentido ( exits where you go off to change direction) where you go off to the right and cross over the dual carriage doubling back to Playa Andaluza.

Strongly recommend that you visit some of the restaurants in Benhavis, a pretty village about 15-20 mins away towards the mountains.  There are 18 restaurants in this small village which is known as the dining-room of the Costa del Sol.  We ate in a couple of them - Los Amigos (phone 952855175 ) and  La Escalera and would recommend both - 3 course meal for 4 about 120 Euros.  ( 10% discount in Los Amigos if you present the Marriott Privelege card that you are given as part of your welcome pack ).   Can't comment on  the restaurant at Playa Andaluza as had heard it was overpriced andd didn't eat there.

Paid 89 Euros for a manual Ford Focus for the week but since it was low season this perhaps not a very representative figure.

Playa Andaluza of course up to the usual Marriott standard.

Have a good trip, Ian


----------



## jerseyfinn (Mar 7, 2010)

Actually you do not need to take that toll road to reach Estepona or Playa Andaluza. It is a bit pricy  ( $6 USD plus ) and you'll still have to jump off and take the regular coast road for a stretch to reach the resort. It is indeed a fast road ( 70 mph ), but unless you're arriving during the local rush hour, the coast route should work just as well and will take no more than 7 to 10 minutes longer as speed limits on the coast road are 60 mph. The resort will send you precise driving instructions for either the coast road <A-7> or the toll road <AP-7>. In fact, the driving instructions for both roads overlap  and you take the same route until some 17km outside of the airport when you must finally choose between the two.

I'm not saying that you should avoid the toll road. You can however save some Euros and enjoy the more scenic coast road while spending a couple of days learning the roads around the resort. The toll road is a good way to jump out quickly towards Algececiris and Gibraltar and it's not a bad idea when returning back to the airport.

In theory, you could arrive without Euros and drive to the resort and get your Euros on-resort from the ATM machine there. Given the more favorable dollar/Euro exchange rate you might also consider having your local bank acquire Euros for you as the fees to do so might actually work out to be less than the ATM fees. We tend to keep 300 or so Euros on hand and still use our credit cards for dining etc.  which generate additional exchange and conversion fees  -- but that's the nature of the foreign travel game.

There's also an outstanding Italian restaurant (La Capannina ) a 5 minute walk from the resort as well as a private chiringuito on the beach next to the resort < Vela Azul >. A nice way to eat, drink and be merry without having to drive or take a taxi.

Enjoy your trip. Playa is an outstanding resort and the entire region is an amazing destination.

Barry


----------

